# Do We Still Need Droid 2 Bootstrap?



## TeutonJon78 (Jun 16, 2011)

First off, I know once you use to get CWM installed the first time, it's no longer needed. However, is it still needed for that first ROM installation or can ROM Manager just flash straight to the newest version now?


----------



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

You can flash recovery from ROM Manager, but I've never been able to reboot into recovery with RM from a Moto init ROM.

Plus, there are a lot of ZIPs that the new CWR in RM can't install.

I pretty much only use RM from a 2nd-Init ROM. Though I have used the RM CWR with D2 Bootstrap if I know I'm going to be switching between 2nd Init and Moto Init ROMs. Like the ZIPs, they can't restore each other's backups. So I backup my Moto init ROMs with something the RM CWR can restore.


----------



## TeutonJon78 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation...it's unfortunate though. I'm surprised the source code for the droid 2 bootstrap hasn't just been incorporated into the 1st init version of CWR.


----------

